# Show tipplers



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all,
I was woundering if any of you guys raise or show the show tipplers? I have a pair of bronze mottles and want to get some more and hopefuly can show some in the fall of 2013. Are their any tips or tricks I should know? Anybody have some QUALITY birds for sale?

Thanks


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Take a Look at these guy here on youtube he got some NiceTippler..

http://www.youtube.com/user/kings8780


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Pouter Guy, You know me already. What do you want to know about raising Show Bronze Tipplers ?


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

EVERYTHING!

Thanks


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

To be more specific,what classes are their in the show? What class do you show them in?
I raise a performing breed of spanish pouter so I am not familure with showing birds. I used to show bantam chickens a few years ago. Were can I find the standard for show tipplers?

Thanks


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

We show them in 2 classes; Mottle and Self . I have the Standard for them ,Email me your address and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks alot cooper! Could you post a pic of a self or e-mail it to me?

Thanks


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

This is one of my self breeders


----------

